#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  ASME Flange Design Calculations

## Abdel Halim Galala

The following link is very interesting to proceed an ASME design calculations for non-standard flanges: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Also, the following link is used for design of ASME non-standard blind flanges: ..................................**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Note. The rating/class of standard flange can be easily found from ASME B16.5 or ASME B16.47 just by defining the flange material and knowing the design conditions (pressure & temperature), and just defining the class or rate of the flange, you can find all the dimensions from the related ASME codes (ASME B16.5 or ASME B16.47). And in this case, no need to proceed a flange design calculations as prescribed for non-standard flanges. See the following site to find the max. design pressure of a flange as per ASME B16.5: ..................................................  ..................................................  .............**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



To recognize the definition of flange class or rating per ASME code, see the the following link: ............**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME Flange Design Calculations

----------


## Kamel

Thank you Abdel Halim.

----------


## dr4u

thanks so much ...

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Hi Mr Galala
Can you please share the spreadsheets of the above calculations ?

Thanks in advance
Praphulla.dp@gmail.com
Praphulla

----------


## Tiberius

thanks

----------


## ccpjeff

I imitate the calculation sheet from the website (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) and made some modification to create these two excel files.    

Try it, and your any comments is welcome.

Flange Rating_(NPS 0.5~24)_V3.0.xls Based on ASME B16.5 2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Flange Rating_Large Diameter_(NPS 26~60)_V1.0.xls Based on ASME B16.47 2006
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks Abdel Halim Galala and ccpjeff

----------


## tinku

Lot of thankx to "Abdel Halim Galala" & "ccpjeff"

----------


## dragonpvgas

many thanks sir

----------


## bapug98

well i m a mechanical engineer and involved in work static equipment designing-pressure vessel, heat xchanger, column, tower, i have to check the GA 7 fabrication drawings for these .can any body help me how to improve on this any reference book, document regarding these drawings, specific points to be considered while checking drawing

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing...

----------


## m.taufik

thanks for your kind to share to newbie like me :-)

Regards,

M. Taufik
Junior Mechanical Engineer

----------


## m.taufik

thanks for your kind to share to newbie like me :-)



Regards,

M. Taufik
Junior Mechanical EngineerSee More: ASME Flange Design Calculations

----------


## m.taufik

Thanks for your link mr. ccpjeff

But after downloaded this file, I can't open it. There is message like this "Run time error '13' type miss match".
So, what happened with this file. Will you give me advise for me? 
Thank a million for your attention

Regards,

M Taufik
Junior Mechanical Engineer

----------


## arunrajendran

Hi Mr.Abdel Halim,

It would be really helpful to me if you can share me the excel spreadsgeet for Flange Design calculations

----------


## Trukis

First sorry for my English.


I have arranged the sheet excel sent, for it the steps to continuing are:

To eliminate the protection of the sheet :

- Sheet 1 password: [ZGEUPYDHKSQFTAX] (no brackets)
- VBA Project password: [556] (no brackets) 

After eliminating the protection, it must be substituted "." For "," in the first book ( " Flange " ) ; of the above mentioned way the mistake will eliminate 13 existing in the leaf sheet and the leaf sheet was working correctly.

regards

----------


## Trukis

Another solution would be the change of the regional configuration of the PC, replacing it ", "for "."

----------


## m.taufik

Thanks a lot for your advise. I appreciate your effort to help my problem. But I still found difficulty (because of my little knowledge) when input password "556" to open VBA project password, there is warning like this "the password is invalid".

I confuse what should I do..?  will you share to me the fix spreadsheet?  :Smile: 

I am sorry for your inconvenient. Thanks for your attention.

Regards,

Moch. Taufik
Junior Mechanical Enginee

----------


## bpraj70

Just for information,
The other way to design non standard flange, you can find in the below link :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Forge Taylor - Modern Flange Design "Bulletin 502" - 1 (53 Pages & 2.565 MB): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## CarlosBatista

thank you

----------


## CarlosBatista

Hello fellow (bapug98)  find check list, i have but in spanish, but all company most be have its

----------


## shakmed

> Hi Mr.Abdel Halim,
> 
> It would be really helpful to me if you can share me the excel spreadsgeet for Flange Design calculations



Hello spreadsheet Seekers !!!

Have you tried this ? 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Trukis

> Thanks a lot for your advise. I appreciate your effort to help my problem. But I still found difficulty (because of my little knowledge) when input password "556" to open VBA project password, there is warning like this "the password is invalid".
> 
> I confuse what should I do..?  will you share to me the fix spreadsheet? 
> 
> I am sorry for your inconvenient. Thanks for your attention.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Moch. Taufik
> Junior Mechanical Enginee




Hi, Moch. Taufik;

For Flange Rating_(NPS 0.5~24)_V3.0.xls :

Sheet 1 password: [ZGEUPYDHKSQFTAX] (no brackets)
VBA Project password: [21CD] (no brackets) 

For Flange Rating_Large Diameter_(NPS 26~60)_V1.0.xls :

Sheet 1 password: [ZGEUPYDHKSQFTAX] (no brackets)
VBA Project password: [556] (no brackets)

Regards

----------


## galant1960

help
my friends , I want the WRC bulletin 446 -  for buried pipeline, or if someone have the all formulas to calculate bukling ,upheaval for buried pipeline hight pressure , please I need this documents...


thanks in advanceSee More: ASME Flange Design Calculations

----------


## Budiana

thank you

----------


## sameercnn

please upload loose body flange design (slip on type).

thanks,
Sameer

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

> I imitate the calculation sheet from the website (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) and made some modification to create these two excel files.    
> 
> Try it, and your any comments is welcome.
> ...




Thanks in advance; I will try them out!!!

----------


## castornorono

Pleasse helpme for hight preassure  6500 # injection gas piping class is require

----------


## fly_shmily

Thanks a lot!

----------


## sarsi

hi mr Galala
Can you please share the spreadsheets of pressure vessel design calculation?

best regards 
sarsi_c@hotmail.com

----------


## umairsaleem606

Can anybody upload the files again ? 
The links are dead.
Thanks in advance

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Mr. Galala,

Can you please upload the links again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Mr. Galala,

Can you please upload the links again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## phunghalong

Hello everyone,

About the API 6A, We can use the calculation for blind flange thickness from ASME VIII part UG or not. For example, I try to test with flange 2.1/16" API 15000 with ASME VIII part UG, the thickness of flange is very bigger than thickness follow API 6A. ( ~ 139mm vs 50mm thickness). 

Looking forward to hearing your reply soon.

----------


## Jeerapol

Many thanks, BRO.

See More: ASME Flange Design Calculations

----------


## smarimuthu

Hi Mr Galala

Can you please share the spreadsheets of non standard flange calculations?
marimuthu_mech@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance 
Marimuthu

----------


## Oilandgas

Files are not available from the link

----------


## saidbenabdallah

Thanks

----------


## xuanson_mdc

Hi Mr Galala
Can you please share the spreadsheets of non standard flange calculations ?
xuanson.vt@gmail.com
thank you !

----------


## tabassum

Hi Mr Galala,

Can you please share the spreadsheets of non standard flange calculations
ccoollest@gmail.com 
thank you !

----------


## mohammed21

Dear Sir, can you please send me the ASME Flange calculation spreadsheet to my email address, would really appreciate your assistance. 

mehdi.emami3121@gmail.com

Also do you have any fitness for service assessment for flanges?

Regards,

----------


## engrfg

does anybody have a copy?

----------


## mohammed21

Dear Sir, can you please send me the ASME Flange calculation spreadsheet to my email address, would really appreciate your assistance. 

mehdi.emami3121@gmail.com

 Also do you have any fitness for service assessment for flanges?

 Regards,

----------


## mesu

can you share non-standart type flange calculation?

----------


## smarimuthu

thanks for your calculations

----------


## SHEMYY

Please* share it in the forum. Thanks.

----------


## smarimuthu

Dear friends,

Can any one share this useful post to us ...(rsrajkamal21@gmail.com)


Thanks for advanceSee More: ASME Flange Design Calculations

----------


## mrbeen

Any one have this file please share it.

----------


## ZOPPITA223

I'm asking about TUXOR PIPING BOOK

----------


## Rebrant

thank you sir

----------

